# I find this unreal that I doubled my battery life getting off TW and going to CM10!



## joemagistro

I did a review a few days back of the Hyperion 4200mah battery if you look down for it...

Arguably stock results are 2-2.5 hours screen on time. 
Results with my 4200 mah battery obviously doubled my results.. I got 4 hours 40 minutes max out of a charge...

Are you ready for this???

I've stated before and I will say it again, but I USE MY PHONE! pretty heavy too... I don't leave my phone idle for 2 days and post these bogus numbers.... My results are based on real time moderate usage...

I also gotta say aosp on this phone really breaks out the beast in this phone.. Project butter is soooo smooth and fast its unreal.. Commands are instantaneous! Anyways here are the results! Problem is, it's been a full day and im about to go to sleep.. I couldn't use the phone enough to drain it down to 0%




























Unbelievable if you'd ask me... Im sure I can get almost 9 hours on a full charge!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

If you're getting 2.5 hours of screen time on stock then something's wrong. I got 4 hours of screen time over 1.5 days on stock.


----------



## TechSavvy

ImaComputa said:


> If you're getting 2.5 hours of screen time on stock then something's wrong. I got 4 hours of screen time over 1.5 days on stock.


Hmmm, pretty much everyone including myself is reporting 2-2.5 hrs screen usage also. That is whats normal. Over about a day or so with stock battery and stock ROM.

Nice work op! That's the types of results I usually got from cm on other phones too.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

ImaComputa said:


> If you're getting 2.5 hours of screen time on stock then something's wrong. I got 4 hours of screen time over 1.5 days on stock.


Im sorry but I just don't believe that at all without seeing a screenshot... The day and a half maybe, but not with over 4 hours screen on time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Agreed with AOSP and project butter being out the beast on the phone by the way. Been running JB AOKP for a couple weeks now and its intense. Best Android device I've ever touched, and it still is a preview build.

BTW, nice Purple Kush theme.


----------



## joemagistro

Goose306 said:


> Agreed with AOSP and project butter being out the beast on the phone by the way. Been running JB AOKP for a couple weeks now and its intense. Best Android device I've ever touched, and it still is a preview build.
> 
> BTW, nice Purple Kush theme.


Ha I know.. I funded purple kush and convinced Dustin to put it together.. It originally started out not public bc he didn't think a lot of people would like purple.. But it blew uppp!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## flegma3124

ImaComputa said:


> If you're getting 2.5 hours of screen time on stock then something's wrong. I got 4 hours of screen time over 1.5 days on stock.


I highly doubt that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

2-2.5 hours is crap. I get far more than that daily. Haven't really felt the need to screen shot it, so the ones I'm providing aren't the most accurate representation. But if you're only getting that much time, something is wrong. Don't even give me the wifi speech on this one either. Wifi has been on since I fell asleep, which was 5 hours ago. You will also see a 30 minute bump charge.

Just to prove that 2.5 hours is crap, I will fully charge and use 4G all day and update this. A few other random points:

*I named purple kush, look in the credits ;-) 
*I think the OP gets bored and starts threads ;-)
















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

joemagistro said:


> Ha I know.. I funded purple kush and convinced Dustin to put it together.. It originally started out not public bc he didn't think a lot of people would like purple.. But it blew uppp!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Additionally, it seems you like to spend a lot of money. Seeing you funded the theme and now Liquid development on TMo.

Wanna throw me some dough? I'm sure I could do something worth a twen-twen or something...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

MistaWolfe said:


> 2-2.5 hours is crap. I get far more than that daily. Haven't really felt the need to screen shot it, so the ones I'm providing aren't the most accurate representation. But if you're only getting that much time, something is wrong. Don't even give me the wifi speech on this one either. Wifi has been on since I fell asleep, which was 5 hours ago. You will also see a 30 minute bump charge.
> 
> Just to prove that 2.5 hours is crap, I will fully charge and use 4G all day and update this. A few other random points:
> 
> *I named purple kush, look in the credits ;-)
> *I think the OP gets bored and starts threads ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I remember you when Dustin was trying to think of names back in the original gn thread... And of course I post threads when I get bored.. Otherwise I wouldn't have the time to be on rootz... Lolol

And im sorry I just don't believe a stock battery can provide them results... Everyone will seem to agree that 2 to 2.5 hours screen on is normal for stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

So you think I have a non stock battery on now? Is that what you're saying? You need pics of it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

MistaWolfe said:


> Additionally, it seems you like to spend a lot of money. Seeing you funded the theme and now Liquid development on TMo.
> 
> Wanna throw me some dough? I'm sure I could do something worth a twen-twen or something...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Lol if I want it...I'll pay for it... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Additionally, who is "everybody"?

I remember that being the screen on time for the Nex, not this phone. This phone gets far more than 3-4 hours screen on time on stock. If you're not, you're doing something wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

MistaWolfe said:


> So you think I have a non stock battery on now? Is that what you're saying? You need pics of it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Lol idk what you have.. My point is that a majority of the people on stock tw are getting 2 to 2.5 hrs screen on... Soo I don't know htf yours is significantly more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Significantly more? Just look at it? Would ya look at it??

Like I said. I will charge up today, beat the hell out of the phone today on 4G and update screenies.

You're mistaken.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Yes please do so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

I'm not going to be alone. I read your hyperion battery thread and immediately noticed something was up with your battery.

Hell, I have 46% battery left (just woke up) and I'm willing to bet I can get at least 3 hours screen on with it. 4g. Here I go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Tell you what... I'll also post my results after a full discharge today, and im highly curious if you can spot something im missing... Ill post gsam and better battery stats... I swear I don't see anything abnormal.... Even 2 people above say that they get 2-2.5 hours...... The screen should occupy the battery the most soo... Well see

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

2 people, not enough of a sample. I'll do the same when I'm fully charged.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

joemagistro said:


> Im sorry but I just don't believe that at all without seeing a screenshot... The day and a half maybe, but not with over 4 hours screen on time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I can confirm that I've seen well over 4 hours of screen on with stock.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## joemagistro

Jaxidian said:


> I can confirm that I've seen well over 4 hours of screen on with stock.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


Like i said, im gonna post my entire stats when done discharging... I don't see how that's possible and im on double the battery you are on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100

I have gotten over 4 hours screen on, with the stock battery, but brightness set to Minimum. (not Auto).

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

I'm going to prove you wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Two bump charges. My phone hasn't been at 100% since yesterday morning. I'm trying to kill this thing but it won't die. I'll do an appropriate test with pics tomorrow, but here is this
















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

GPS, phone calls, Internet, downloading, etc.

Just trying to prove the point that this thing gets WELL over 2 hours screen on time just fine. I've had about every flagship phone in the last two years. Nothing beats the s3 screen on time. Nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

how about instead of trying to prove me wrong, you be nice enough to show me whats draining my battery?? :-/


----------



## TechSavvy

Ironically his pics seem to line up with about 3 hrs if you dump his bump charge. But using stock-based ROM vs stock ROM yields different results (as we all know). Which are we talking bout here cuz I was under the impression of fully stock.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy

MistaWolfe said:


> Additionally, who is "everybody"?
> 
> I remember that being the screen on time for the Nex, not this phone. This phone gets far more than 3-4 hours screen on time on stock. If you're not, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm gonna go out on a limb and state that "everybody" consists of the 147 threads about battery life that there are here.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

joemagistro said:


> how about instead of trying to prove me wrong, you be nice enough to show me whats draining my battery?? :-/


I can do that. Send me pics of: running apps and your sync screens. Also usage chart.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

I'm stock, but did my own debloating/freezing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

flegma3124 said:


> I highly doubt that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yea, totally impossible. All of those people at xda that are also getting good life stock must be lying.


----------



## joemagistro

that pic is useless without screen on time... and i already know thats gonna be low since the standby is nearly double what the screen is..


----------



## inkedadrenaline

joemagistro said:


> Im sorry but I just don't believe that at all without seeing a screenshot... The day and a half maybe, but not with over 4 hours screen on time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I got just a few minutes over 4 hours today on stock battery....but i also have beans rom and everything i dont use disabled(including S voice,since i have Google Now)


----------



## ImaComputa

joemagistro said:


> that pic is useless without screen on time... and i already know thats gonna be low since the standby is nearly double what the screen is..


Holy shit I don't have that also but it was 4 hours of screen time plus 3 hours of music while the screen was off. Wtf would I make it up? Do you want a note from my mom also?


----------



## MistaWolfe

ImaComputa said:


> Holy shit I don't have that also but it was 4 hours of screen time plus 3 hours of music while the screen was off. Wtf would I make it up? Do you want a note from my mom also?


Exactly. Why would we lie? To win a rootz contest again someone I don't know? Lol.

Ima, we could be good friends. We think alike.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid3r

Mistawolf is damn liar. I dont know what youll get by coming here and provide bogus numbers. I can believe you if you use wifi all day long and keep brightness at 0% ..well guess what that doesnt count. 4G is a battery killer and there is no way someone with stock battery can have 4 hours with screen on time and on 4G. I call mistawolfe BS.

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## johndoe86x

droid3r said:


> Mistawolf is damn liar. I dont know what youll get by coming here and provide bogus numbers. I can believe you if you use wifi all day long and keep brightness at 0% ..well guess what that doesnt count. 4G is a battery killer and there is no way someone with stock battery can have 4 hours with screen on time and on 4G. I call mistawolfe BS.
> 
> VERIZON GALAXY S 3


Easy, killer. I don't think he's a liar. I normally average about 2.5 hours of screen time with music playing while the screen is off (Google Music and Pandora) as well as keeping 4G and GPS on all day with a few bumps of bluetooth. I could squeeze out a bit more if I thought it necessary.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

joemagistro said:


> I don't see how that's possible and im on double the battery you are on


It appears you're on VZW. I'm on TMo. I did this numerous times before I ever rooted my device (I forced myself to wait ~2 painful weeks before rooting). Stock software + stock battery gave me pretty good battery life. That said, it's been a LONG time since I've ran anything with TW on it, so it's been a while.


----------



## MistaWolfe

droid3r said:


> Mistawolf is damn liar. I dont know what youll get by coming here and provide bogus numbers. I can believe you if you use wifi all day long and keep brightness at 0% ..well guess what that doesnt count. 4G is a battery killer and there is no way someone with stock battery can have 4 hours with screen on time and on 4G. I call mistawolfe BS.
> 
> VERIZON GALAXY S 3


Lol.

I'll charge to 100% tonight and go to town on her tomorrow. 4g. I'll even post a screenie from CPUspy. I hate wifi and only use it at the girlfriend's, but I won't tomorrow.

2 1/2 hours max is what I would get with my Nexus. That's why that got sold and this became primary.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy

This is crap. Joemagistro - you should somehow close this thread and open new one about your extended battery in op. I WAS interested in results but now its just a pissing contest. I'm sorry to the people who their "stock" battery supposedly beat out your 4200mah battery, but I don't give a sh*t how their batteries perform. I care how mine performs under MY usage. I came here to read about the extended battery and the effects you found with it and its potential it may offer to MY system setup.....

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

TechSavvy said:


> This is crap. Joemagistro - you should somehow close this thread and open new one about your extended battery in op. I WAS interested in results but now its just a pissing contest. I'm sorry to the people who their "stock" battery supposedly beat out your 4200mah battery, but I don't give a sh*t how their batteries perform. I care how mine performs under MY usage. I came here to read about the extended battery and the effects you found with it and its potential it may offer to MY system setup.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


It was actually about cm10 vs. stock but apparently people think saying that you get better on stock means you're lying and trying to turn it into an e-peen competition for some unknown reason.


----------



## MistaWolfe

My entire rebutall was based upon him saying 2.5 hours max is the s3 standard.

I didn't translate that verbatim either. Getting back to my point: I'm just trying to say you can squeeze more than that out of the stock battery. Power to Joe and his brick of a phone 

Lol. You guys shouldn't take an android forum so seriously. All in good fun the whole time...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

TechSavvy said:


> This is crap. Joemagistro - you should somehow close this thread and open new one about your extended battery in op. I WAS interested in results but now its just a pissing contest. I'm sorry to the people who their "stock" battery supposedly beat out your 4200mah battery, but I don't give a sh*t how their batteries perform. I care how mine performs under MY usage. I came here to read about the extended battery and the effects you found with it and its potential it may offer to MY system setup.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


If we are talking stock rom, then yes 2.5-3hrs screen time.

If we are talking Beans Rom, 4hrs screen time with, music and around 18hrs since last charge is normal and a stock as hell battery.

Tapatalk'd Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


----------



## joemagistro

Jaxidian said:


> It appears you're on VZW. I'm on TMo. I did this numerous times before I ever rooted my device (I forced myself to wait ~2 painful weeks before rooting). Stock software + stock battery gave me pretty good battery life. That said, it's been a LONG time since I've ran anything with TW on it, so it's been a while.


No sir... Not on verizon.... Tmobile just like you.. But im on liquid JB...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

clothednblack said:


> Could not help but read this and just say that not everyone uses the phone the same and phone settings is a big key. My extended battery is about two years old but I can get from 6am to 5pm (at work with no charger access) and still have just over 40% battery left with calls,lots of texting, forum reading and commenting,web searching and downloads just by freezing a couple apps (maps being the main one) and running juice defender. It's phone,user,and customizing that make the difference, not to mention that my phone is a DroidX from release day, its sad to see someone post results in a peaceful manner and turn to a died of assumption and arguing and just plain petty crap. Stock or extended, its all good if your making it last longer than average.
> 
> That's all I have to say here and I'm sorry for compairing my antique phone to the latest technology but its still impressive IMO.
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


I agree with ya.. I don't mean for this to be a pissing match.. It was only pointed out that cm10 is awesome with battery life compared to tw... I don't know how everyone got to a piss match... I HEAVILY use my battery and im happy with my results.... Now by all means what was said before, if there is a drain on my battery im aware of, im open to suggestions..  They are appreciated... Just saying I use 4g, gps, fb, Internet ALOT so.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

joemagistro said:


> I agree with ya.. I don't mean for this to be a pissing match.. It was only pointed out that cm10 is awesome with battery life compared to tw... I don't know how everyone got to a piss match... I HEAVILY use my battery and im happy with my results.... Now by all means what was said before, if there is a drain on my battery im aware of, im open to suggestions.. They are appreciated... Just saying I use 4g, gps, fb, Internet ALOT so.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Not true. You can edit your post all you want.

You said that the stock battery only gets 2 hours screen time. You were talking about your new battery and how much better it is. I'm here to say the stock battery does better.

All you getting your ethical panties in a bunch - pull 'em out. This is Rootz and this is a thread. Expect back and forth/debate - ESPECIALLY when someone claims something as fact that others know is not.

Peace.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

MistaWolfe said:


> Not true. You can edit your post all you want.
> 
> You said that the stock battery only gets 2 hours screen time. You were talking about your new battery and how much better it is. I'm here to say the stock battery does better.
> 
> All you getting your ethical panties in a bunch - pull 'em out. This is Rootz and this is a thread. Expect back and forth/debate - ESPECIALLY when someone claims something as fact that others know is not.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Bro read the op again... The point wasn't to compare batteries.... The point of this thread was stating how much easier cm10 is on my battery.... I used what batteries i have as a reference.... The point is WHATEVER battery results I had before, cm10 doubled it.... Soo possibly it will do the same towards whatever results anyone else has running stock.... Can we agree with that? The second post down said that my 2.5 hrs stock sucked.. That's how this started... Sorry if some people use their phones more heavy then others

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Debates and bickering are two totally different things

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I had about 4 hours of screen time the day I took this.

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## MistaWolfe

Joe, I'm not trying to start a fight. I don't have a problem with you. I guess I just have a soft spot for this stock battery 

It's brought me joy...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Mistawolf im gonna post my stats after 50%.. Im at 68 right now with hour 45 on screen and hour and 20 on gps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

Just to throw it out there everyone knows that if you disable s voice you get about 50 percent more battery right?

Tapatalk'd Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


----------



## joemagistro

inkedadrenaline said:


> Just to throw it out there everyone knows that if you disable s voice you get about 50 percent more battery right?
> 
> Tapatalk'd Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


Psh.. I got you beat... Don't turn your phone on.. Leave the screen off... You'll see battery results 500+ percent better! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

joemagistro said:


> Psh.. I got you beat... Don't turn your phone on.. Leave the screen off... You'll see battery results 500+ percent better! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I wasn't trying to be sarcastic. Just helpful. S voice is garbage and I have Google now so there's no need for s voice and there's a noticeable difference in battery with it disabled.

Tapatalk'd Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


----------



## joemagistro

Ahhh. My bad.. Sounded pretty sarcastic lol... I don't use svoice bc my build prop says nexus anyways

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

Just for some reference... And again if we are only talking about stock rom this doesn't apply but here's some screen shots of beans...

I'm right at 50% battery, used music player to listen to music for about 3 hrs this morning at work. Used reg data for most of the day until I downloaded some stuff n which I connected to wifi.

I will easily have 4 hrs of screen on tonight, and I'll post another pic. 






















Tapatalk'd Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


----------



## joemagistro

What's your screen brightness?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Unless im blind as a bat, I don't see anything involuntarily killing my battery... And these results are based off a 4200mah battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

joemagistro said:


> What's your screen brightness?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


60‰

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

joemagistro said:


> Unless im blind as a bat, I don't see anything involuntarily killing my battery... And these results are based off a 4200mah battery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I don't know a whole lot about ROMs.but could it be that beans ROM is that good?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Here is an update. Been on 3g for about an hour due to a shitty area of town. Still, it switches back and forth, which in my opinion, is worse then being straight 3g or 4g (battery wise). Zero wifi.

I will easily get 3-4 hours. Stock, rooted with my own debloating.























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

You know one of the reasons why beans rom could get such better battery life is he fixes that cell standby issue. Instead of having 30-40% cell radio standby you only have single digit 9% or less...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

inkedadrenaline said:


> You know one of the reasons why beans rom could get such better battery life is he fixes that cell standby issue. Instead of having 30-40% cell radio standby you only have single digit 9% or less...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I may be wrong but I think only the international had that problem... My cell standby is at 4%

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

No, cuz stock my cell stand by is always around 50%. I just returned to stock because I need a new sim because mine won't hold signal consistently and I don't want to pay for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

He's on Cm10 I thought, not Beans.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

me??? Liquid JB d2tmo ... but i would say its comparable to cm10... i was on cm10... now on liquid... same results though on my battery


----------



## MistaWolfe

joemagistro said:


> me??? Liquid JB d2tmo ... but i would say its comparable to cm10... i was on cm10... now on liquid... same results though on my battery


Same base. Change your thread title ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

joemagistro said:


> me??? Liquid JB d2tmo ... but i would say its comparable to cm10... i was on cm10... now on liquid... same results though on my battery


In my opinion ONLY, when I tried cm10 and liquid jb, my battery life tanked so to me it makes sense now.

Because of all the bickering I didn't read all the posts and I thought you were stock with themes. I can garuntee if you flash beans or any other stock based rom, your batt life will improve drastically

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

inkedadrenaline said:


> In my opinion ONLY, when I tried cm10 and liquid jb, my battery life tanked so to me it makes sense now.
> 
> Because of all the bickering I didn't read all the posts and I thought you were stock with themes. I can garuntee if you flash beans or any other stock based rom, your batt life will improve drastically
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


There is no bickering. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100

flegma3124 said:


> I highly doubt that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


See screenshot. Stock but rooted Att S3...

4 hours easily on stock battery.

Key to me is a) minimum brightness, n







no LTE (Ie turned off)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

Btw I'm on 3g since there is no vzw 4g up here yet. Screen brightness is also down almost all the way because I've been using it inside and the screen is so good that you don't need a lot of brightness. No syncing except for friendcaster contacts, calender, and contacts. I think I've been having a few wake locks and maps acts up a little when I leave gps on. I know the stock facebook app uses the gps anytime you open it so I switched to friendcaster.


----------



## irtehun

I've never seen 4 hours screen on time. That's crazy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100

irtehun said:


> I've never seen 4 hours screen on time. That's crazy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Again, see the pic in my post.

Key is to reduce power consumption as much as possible, while keeping the screen on. To me that means:

A) Debloat. Freeze all Samsung bloat ware. Less internet usage.








Minimum screen brightness.

C) LTE off. I'm indoors, on Wifi.

You are * not * going to get 4 hrs with outdoor brightness and LTE on.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

fsx100 said:


> Again, see the pic in my post.
> 
> Key is to reduce power consumption as much as possible, while keeping the screen on. To me that means:
> 
> A) Debloat. Freeze all Samsung bloat ware. Less internet usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum screen brightness.
> 
> C) LTE off. I'm indoors, on Wifi.
> 
> You are * not * going to get 4 hrs with outdoor brightness and LTE on.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I can. Lol. Serious. Auto brightness I guess.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

ah see thats the catch....youre getting these positive results while minimizing alot of things..... sooo i guess everyone aint kiddin when they say that EVERYONE will have different results..... I have 4g on, i use my gps... screen is on auto , email fb and gmail sync

I must be a power hoggg


----------



## ImaComputa

Aren't the new lte radios supposed to be really efficient? I cant wait to get 4g here so I can test it out. I also noticed leaving wifi on while not using the phone will drain the battery more than 3g.


----------



## con247

I got very close to 4 hours of screen on time today. All of it was texting & LTE browsing indoors w/ LTE on the WHOLE time.
My Rezound would get about 2-2.5 hours doing the same thing for reference.


----------



## bobcaruso

Just a comment:
I've heard of spitting into the wind, but this conversation even beats that!
There is NO WAY TO COMPARE BATTERY STATS PHONE to PHONE, PERIOD!!!!!
who's clocked to 1900, who's clocked to 1524, who's running Maps, who's doing what when screen is on, spreadsheet calcs, heavy phone use, signal problems causing constant connection negotiation, who's 4G, who's 3G, etc., etc., etc.

That's why threads like this are a total, AND I MEAN TOTAL waste of time.

Maybe all of you posters should do the more realistic approach of doing the work to download the appropriate apps that allow forensic analysis to determine what is actually consuming your battery, then spending the time to fix it.

REALLY!


----------



## MistaWolfe

bobcaruso said:


> Just a comment:
> I've heard of spitting into the wind, but this conversation even beats that!
> There is NO WAY TO COMPARE BATTERY STATS PHONE to PHONE, PERIOD!!!!!
> who's clocked to 1900, who's clocked to 1524, who's running Maps, who's doing what when screen is on, spreadsheet calcs, heavy phone use, signal problems causing constant connection negotiation, who's 4G, who's 3G, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> That's why threads like this are a total, AND I MEAN TOTAL waste of time.
> 
> Maybe all of you posters should do the more realistic approach of doing the work to download the appropriate apps that allow forensic analysis to determine what is actually consuming your battery, then spending the time to fix it.
> 
> REALLY!


I agree.

I'm simply in here to disprove the 2.5 max screen time statement.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobcaruso

MistaWolfe said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'm simply in here to disprove the 2.5 max screen time statement.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Why waste everybody's time by continuing this thread?


----------



## brkshr

bobcaruso said:


> Why waste everybody's time by continuing this thread?


Don't read the thread. Problem solved.


----------



## bobcaruso

brkshr said:


> Don't read the thread. Problem solved.


You got it


----------



## johndoe86x

Could anyone help me find out why my Android System is the big drain? What's a good app to check this stuff. I prefer free apps ;-)

I'm on Beans build 8 Btw.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

bobcaruso said:


> Why waste everybody's time by continuing this thread?


You bumped it!! Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

Flashed cm10 now that the bootloader is unlocked. Stock battery






















Tapatalk'd / VZW Unlocked Cm10 Galaxy SIII


----------



## dhaliwal925

First of all sorry if I stir something up..but I just couldn't resist cause I'm coming from a galaxy nexus and I had to carry a battery around..it would only give me about 2 hours Max running just about anything. The thing is I am in a long distance relationship so there is a lot of whats app at work and then calls (I don't see people showing call times but I feel like its almost as bad as..if not more than browsing using 4g)..

Anyways, with that said..I'm loving this phone..I hope this kind of battery lasts..I keep wifi on at home and 4g everywhere else..its completely stock..rooted and unlocked..


----------



## droidxuser123

For some reason my battery life is bad with CM10


----------



## greenlantan

Yuck all this bickering reminds me of xda.

My battery life is horrible on Synergy 1.7 -.-

I'm on the stock kernel. My android OS is at like 50% with all these processes I don't know what to do. I think I'm gonna flash cm10 tomorrow morning.


----------



## rfranken

stock battery on verizon sgs3 = 4 hours on screen battery life.
at least when stock or running any tw rom.

i think the guy insisting 2 hours is on a nexus errr something


----------



## iamjackspost

johndoe86x said:


> Could anyone help me find out why my Android System is the big drain? What's a good app to check this stuff. I prefer free apps ;-)
> 
> I'm on Beans build 8 Btw.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


When running a TW rom, one of the issues is a runnaway process that starts from a hotboot. That thin black line on your battery stats looks like a hotboot (when the phone appears to reboot quickly, but doesn't show any boot animations). A process called *gsiff_daemon* goes into some kind of loop and drains battery. You can see for yourself if you go under _developer options_ and check _show cpu usage_. If it's running, it'll be at the top. An app like System Tuner (free) can be used to kill the proccess. In the app, just go to task manager, and choose kernel. It should be at the top, and you can kill it from that app.

I think this is just a problem with TW roms, and I don't think it has occurred on any AOSP roms.


----------



## ImaComputa

iamjackspost said:


> When running a TW rom, one of the issues is a runnaway process that starts from a hotboot. That thin black line on your battery stats looks like a hotboot (when the phone appears to reboot quickly, but doesn't show any boot animations). A process called *gsiff_daemon* goes into some kind of loop and drains battery. You can see for yourself if you go under _developer options_ and check _show cpu usage_. If it's running, it'll be at the top. An app like System Tuner (free) can be used to kill the proccess. In the app, just go to task manager, and choose kernel. It should be at the top, and you can kill it from that app.
> 
> I think this is just a problem with TW roms, and I don't think it has occurred on any AOSP roms.


Are there any fixes for this? Idk if I've had it happen before but it's always nice to fix problems before they happen.


----------



## jr313

Now this is 4g ALL DAY no WiFi NO bump charges, all syncs on, screen brightness 50%, and stock battery running AOKP. and still have 8% battery. The black line you see is in battery graph is when I flashed a different kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## iamjackspost

ImaComputa said:


> Are there any fixes for this? Idk if I've had it happen before but it's always nice to fix problems before they happen.


Again, I think it's only a touchwiz issue, so if you're on something like CM10, I don't think you need to worry. There is an xda topic about this (on my phone + too lazy to look for a link) and they aren't really sure what causes it. You could rename the file to gsiff_daemon.not, which seems to fix the problem. But the long term effects of doing that are unknown (I don't recommend it). It also involves changing your system to rw, which is risky and I wouldn't want people screwing up their phone on my account. If you're really interested, just Google it. I find it easiest to just kill the process for now.


----------



## patt3k

Any ideas why my battery sucks ? just flashed CM10 yesterday and I am using it as "Conservative" in the settings.


----------



## dhaliwal925

patt3k said:


> Any ideas why my battery sucks ? just flashed CM10 yesterday and I am using it as "Conservative" in the settings.


Removed.


----------



## inkedadrenaline

Eat this.... Beans new build 9 with imos v2.2 lean kernel... 
I set up a new rom and made to nandroids and still got over 10hrs battery and 5hrs screen on LMAO...

For all the people complaining of battery, grow some balls root,unlock, flash a sick rom and PROFIT!!!
















Tapatalk'd / VZW Galaxy SIII Unlocked on Beans Build 9


----------



## ombracol

I can confirm as well cm10 has doubled my battery life and increased performance by almost 20%

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## patt3k

right now i have 17 hours and , 2 hours 5 minutes on screen time , battery is at 2% how do you guys get your battery so good


----------



## patt3k

right now i have 17 hours and , 2 hours 5 minutes on screen time , battery is at 2% how do you guys get your battery so good


----------



## inkedadrenaline

patt3k said:


> right now i have 17 hours and , 2 hours 5 minutes on screen time , battery is at 2% how do you guys get your battery so good


Root, unlock, flash beans rom, imos kernel and get a beasty battery

Tapatalk'd / VZW Galaxy SIII Unlocked on Beans Build 9


----------



## patt3k

^^ I am rooted , unlocked , cm10 , just flashed lean kernel today will see how it is when I charge it to 100%


----------



## brkshr

I wouldn't know if CM10 doubled my battery life from TouchWiz. I only had TouchWiz on my phone for about an hour









I get about 4 - 5 hours screen time on 24 to 28 hours battery. Me likes!









Edit: about half wifi & international S3


----------



## inkedadrenaline

patt3k said:


> ^^ I am rooted , unlocked , cm10 , just flashed lean kernel today will see how it is when I charge it to 100%


I was able to get "decent" results on cm10 but nothing like I'm getting now with beans rom and imos kernel.

Tapatalk'd / VZW Galaxy SIII Unlocked on Beans Build 9


----------

